# Roach Breeding Tips



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, 

i'm contemplating to start breeding Dubia's. Just wondering if the males can actually fly and escape out of there? lol.

Reason being my Dad would murder me if a Roach ever got out into my house lol. 

Any other tips would be much appreciated. 

I've also got some roaches at the moment for my baby Leo they are far too big for him. About 1.5cm can i mature these to adults and get them breeding? 

Nav


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i'm contemplating to start breeding Dubia's. Just wondering if the males can actually fly and escape out of there? lol.
> 
> ...


Just buy a few males a few females about 5 females to 1 male, and leave them alone for a while and babies will soon be appearing! The males do not fly, but if dropped from a height sometimes flutter a little bit. Very unlikely to escape! I would suggest feeding them oranges for max reproduction, hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephen17 said:


> Just buy a few males a few females about 5 females to 1 male, and leave them alone for a while and babies will soon be appearing! The males do not fly, but if dropped from a height sometimes flutter a little bit. Very unlikely to escape! I would suggest feeding them oranges for max reproduction, hope this helps :2thumb:


Cheers mate. 

What about maturing the roaches I have now? 

I'm in no rush lol, just thought might as well do it seeing as I'm going to get a few more reps in 2 months or so.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> What about maturing the roaches I have now?
> 
> ...


How many roaches do you have, because a couple of lizards can quickly devour every last roach you have  or you could be unlucky like me and all your babies mature into females and all the males die off constantly :bash:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha. Got about 40 left and 400 on the way  so I guess It will be ok? Il put some roids in there so they turn out to be men haha 

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've only got one Leo btw lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Haha. Got about 40 left and 400 on the way  so I guess It will be ok? Il put some roids in there so they turn out to be men haha
> 
> Nav
> 
> ...


Yeah that should be fine, I don't think I have seen an adult male produce for a couple weeks now :bash: I understood you only have 1 reptile at the moment but you said you were going to be getting more? That is why I suggested you bought some : victory: the breeding process will start off slow but give it a good few months and you should be able to feed your lizards fine :no1:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah think I'm just getting one more but won't be for about 2 months. Maybe the male is bore of sex..hah! 

Also do you put the roaches on a heat mat yeah? And keep it regulated with a habistat or don't you bother? 

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Yeah think I'm just getting one more but won't be for about 2 months. Maybe the male is bore of sex..hah!
> 
> Also do you put the roaches on a heat mat yeah? And keep it regulated with a habistat or don't you bother?
> 
> ...


I got 2 heat mats because I have like 2-4 thousand in one box and a little breeding box next to it, but for yours I would just get 1. As for a habistat I don't bother but other people might, if you were going to get one I would suggest a bog standard cheap one. Mine were still breeding and living fine when I took the heat mats away for a couple of weeks to slow down the breeding. I think once they start they don't stop :no1:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Shit! Haha that's a lot of roaches! 

Yeah il get a cheap one then. 30 deg C or hotter? And Orange and Cat/Dog food right? Oh yeah and water gel things?

How often do you clean your rub out or don't you bother? 

Sorry to ask so many questions lol.

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Not cat food apparently. Thinks it's too high in protein. I use fish food, turtle food, dog food, veg and fruit. I put fresh stuff in every other day or so. 
What about wet dog or cat food??? Can that be used??


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Shit! Haha that's a lot of roaches!
> 
> Yeah il get a cheap one then. 30 deg C or hotter? And Orange and Cat/Dog food right? Oh yeah and water gel things?
> 
> ...


Between 28-32 is supposed to be best, cat food is better than dog feed because of the protein. Do a little bit of cleaning when sorting their food out like dead bodies or skins. As for the water crystals, my roaches don't touch it, so as long as you have got enough fresh fruit in there I don't feel it is necessary but each to their own :no1: Ask any questions you want :2thumb: I don't mind answering them the best I can.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> Not cat food apparently. Thinks it's too high in protein. I use fish food, turtle food, dog food, veg and fruit. I put fresh stuff in every other day or so.
> What about wet dog or cat food??? Can that be used??


cat food is better for the roaches : victory: also make it dry cat food/ dog food. I will put fresh food in every other day, but do not leave fresh food in there for more than 2 days, it will go moldy and can potentially kill your colony in a matter of days :devil: as long as you keep an eye on the food then mold shouldn't be a problem : victory:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot mate.

Wait one more question  haha, where do you do all the roaches when cleaning or more to the point how do you clean it out? Lol

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Thanks a lot mate.
> 
> Wait one more question  haha, where do you do all the roaches when cleaning or more to the point how do you clean it out? Lol
> 
> ...


If you want to be safe, do it in the bath. Personally I have 2 Rubs and transfer them all in my bedroom, scoop up all the frass and other not wanted bit from the bottom of the Rub and bin it, hose down the box then disinfect it, leave it a while then chuck some of the old frass back in (babies like to eat and hide in it YUM) put new or old egg crates in depending on the state of them. Put some food down, chuck the roaches back in on the food side (cool side) then if they want to eat they will stay and eat if they want to go hide they can choose which egg crate is their favourite :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

What's frass? (sorry). Annnnnd so you don't put the heat mat over all the bottom right 50/50?

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> What's frass? (sorry). Annnnnd so you don't put the heat mat over all the bottom right 50/50?
> 
> Nav
> 
> ...


Frass is all the poo :2thumb: I have mine on the side and half the bottom, the egg crates need to be covered by the heat mat and the food side needs to be uncovered. I wouldn't put food inbetween the egg crates either!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha! Ok dude thanks a lot pretty sure ive got all the info to start it up. Might just buy a few females and males like you said and add the others in! 

Thanks,

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Haha! Ok dude thanks a lot pretty sure ive got all the info to start it up. Might just buy a few females and males like you said and add the others in!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...


No problem, if you are looking to buy females and males there is a user on here called FireDragon I suggest you check him out his prices are quite good!


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah just found him now 

Thanks again!

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh yeah :censorne last thing, what size rub do you keep them in? lol

Nav


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Oh yeah :censorne last thing, what size rub do you keep them in? lol
> 
> Nav


Mines an 80ltr just because it was big cheap and can hold a LOT of roaches


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephen17 said:


> Mines an 80ltr just because it was big cheap and can hold a LOT of roaches


Sounds good, want to get something quite tall though to minimise any chance of one of the bugger escaping :2thumb:lol.

Nav


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Sounds good, want to get something quite tall though to minimise any chance of one of the bugger escaping :2thumb:lol.
> 
> Nav


80 ltr is about and egg crate and a half tall, I have had no escapes and just incase I put a barrier of vaseline round the top :2thumb:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Stephen17 said:


> 80 ltr is about and egg crate and a half tall, I have had no escapes and just incase I put a barrier of vaseline round the top :2thumb:


Just had a look in the store and my Mum has 3-4 spare MASSIVE rub's like 2.5 egg crates tall haha! So il just bung them in there: victory:


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Just had a look in the store and my Mum has 3-4 spare MASSIVE rub's like 2.5 egg crates tall haha! So il just bung them in there: victory:


Result  Will be like a mansion to a roach :no1:


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Stephen17 said:


> cat food is better for the roaches : victory: also make it dry cat food/ dog food. I will put fresh food in every other day, but do not leave fresh food in there for more than 2 days, it will go moldy and can potentially kill your colony in a matter of days :devil: as long as you keep an eye on the food then mold shouldn't be a problem : victory:


Oh ok thanx for clearing that up. I defo read cat food is bad, typical to get the wrong info online. Cheers mate


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a fresh oranger juicer at work which halves the oranges and squeezes the juice in to a cup and then discards the two halves and the cafe let me have however many i want for my roaches.

Oranges + Roaches = lots of babies :whistling2:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Ohhhhhh so you just put in the orange skin? Or the actualy orange cut up? I'm confused now lol.

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Ohhhhhh so you just put in the orange skin? Or the actualy orange cut up? I'm confused now lol.
> 
> Nav
> 
> ...


I half the oranges I put in and then take the peel out a day later... its funny, there are always a few pips rolling around in the shell afterwards. Totally picked clean.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Haha. Cheers dude! No to persuade my parents they can't escape!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Now*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Hey,
> 
> i'm contemplating to start breeding Dubia's. Just wondering if the males can actually fly and escape out of there? lol.
> 
> ...


The roaches should be kept in the dark and try and aim for a temperature of 85f they will need plenty of ventilation but they will need a lid on the top because if left without a lid on the males will fly out the top. 

Try and get the amount of food just right if you put to much in and it doesn't get eaten it will need to be taken out the next day.

Personally I rotate between one day of fresh fruit and one day of chicken mash. I think chicken mash is a much better option than cat or dog food because it is all vegetable protein rather than meat protein so it will be better for your roaches and more importantly your lizards. Plus chicken mash doesn't give off the bad smell like cat/dog food and it can be mixed in with water to make a paste than even the baby roaches can eat.

The babies you already have will turn in to adults in about 5 months time and will begin breeding straight away.



Stephen17 said:


> Just buy a few males a few females about 5 females to 1 male, and leave them alone for a while and babies will soon be appearing! The males do not fly, but if dropped from a height sometimes flutter a little bit. :2thumb:


The males do fly, they may not be very good at it but if left in an open box come night time they will fly out the top.



Stephen17 said:


> How many roaches do you have, because a couple of lizards can quickly devour every last roach you have  or you could be unlucky like me and all your babies mature into females and all the males die off constantly :bash:


Males normally die off when the humidity is too high and I would make sure you have plenty of ventilation.

If its not that it could be mites or other roaches eating there wings.




nsn89 said:


> Annnnnd so you don't put the heat mat over all the bottom right 50/50?
> 
> Nav


The best place for the heatmat is on the back wall inside the tub then they have a cool side and a hot side and you wont get food and poo all over your heat mat.











madavies65 said:


> I half the oranges I put in and then take the peel out a day later... its funny, there are always a few pips rolling around in the shell afterwards. Totally picked clean.


I like to leave orange peels in over night as well I think they give off a nice smell.


----------



## Stephen17 (Jun 14, 2011)

imginy said:


> The males do fly, they may not be very good at it but if left in an open box come night time they will fly out the top.
> 
> Males normally die off when the humidity is too high and I would make sure you have plenty of ventilation.
> 
> ...


The males can hover but can NOT fly, I have had days where I have left the lid off and not once has anything escaped. Also the males are just dying as they don't live long and it has been ages since any new males have been produced I have a stupid amount of females to males. Also I put my heatmat like you did and in the morning found the roaches were crawling on it and sticking to the heatmat and dying. So now I have to put 2 on the outsides :bash:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Stephen17 said:


> The males can hover but can NOT fly, I have had days where I have left the lid off and not once has anything escaped. Also the males are just dying as they don't live long and it has been ages since any new males have been produced I have a stupid amount of females to males. Also I put my heatmat like you did and in the morning found the roaches were crawling on it and sticking to the heatmat and dying. So now I have to put 2 on the outsides :bash:


I promise you the males get flight, I have watched them fly across the room but they will only come out and fly at night..... When I first got mine a few years back I used to keep them in a open box on top of the viv and come night time when lights went off they would fly out of the box. 
Agreed it's not much more than a little flutter that gets them a few feet but it is enough to get them out the top of the tub

You had mentioned your males die off constantly and I have had this problem in the past when all the males are dead and any new males die as soon as they turn in to adults and this was caused by humidity...... So was just letting you know.

With the heat mat it is important to keep it 2 inches off the ground then you don't get the roaches getting stuck to it. By keeping the heat mat on the outside you will need to use a lot more electricity.


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Stephen17 said:


> The males can hover but can NOT fly, I have had days where I have left the lid off and not once has anything escaped. Also the males are just dying as they don't live long and it has been ages since any new males have been produced I have a stupid amount of females to males. Also I put my heatmat like you did and in the morning found the roaches were crawling on it and sticking to the heatmat and dying. So now I have to put 2 on the outsides :bash:


hi just started a tiny colony any chance of purchasing some of your stupid amount of females pm me if poss ...:notworthy:
cheers dazzer


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers guys. Well my rub us about 2 feet deep and very big inside so I'm going to get another rub to put inside that because I'm not risking having any escape in my house lol.

Im not looking to breed 1000's so if I use a smaller rub will it reduce the amount produced? Don't want to get over run with the buggers lol. Any way of regulating it?

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Cheers guys. Well my rub us about 2 feet deep and very big inside so I'm going to get another rub to put inside that because I'm not risking having any escape in my house lol.
> 
> Im not looking to breed 1000's so if I use a smaller rub will it reduce the amount produced? Don't want to get over run with the buggers lol. Any way of regulating it?
> 
> ...


The best way to regulate the speed they are growing and breeding is the temperature..... If you find they are breeding or growing to fast for you drop the temperature to 80f.

A smaller rub won't make a difference to breeding

When choosing tubs make sure they have a lid and make sure the plastic is smooth all the way round, some have rough plastic in the corners that the roaches can climb up. The larger your colony gets the more ventilation you will need, at first just a few small air holes will do but as the colony gets bigger you will need much bigger air holes.
It's a good idea to wrap your tub in black carpet tape to keep the light out and the heat in : victory:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah ok il keep it abit lower once it starts to boom after a month or so. Il put a big hole with mesh on the outer rub and the same with the inner. 

Might sound stupid how do you remove the roaches you want just open it up? And pick them out? Lol. Reason asking as I said before if any escaped my Mum and Dad wouldn't be happy...lol. 

Nav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Do it in the bath???


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah I guess so. Just hope nothing flies out lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

i have mine in a big tub with a hinged lid from asda. they have a 25watt unstated heat mat and live in the cupboard under the beardie viv with a pin in the cupboard door to keep it open a bit. 

they get rabbit food, fish food, cat food, apples, salad, greens, oranges, cucumber, beetle jelly and banana. not all at once though. :blush:

they have really boomed since i put the larger heat mat in. i had to cut bigger holes out of the lid as punctured holes weren't venting it well enough.

i have only had one escapee and that was because i dropped a tub of males.
:whistling2: i have had my colony about a year now, i don't need ot buy crickets or locusts anymore. :2thumb:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> Yeah ok il keep it abit lower once it starts to boom after a month or so. Il put a big hole with mesh on the outer rub and the same with the inner.
> 
> Might sound stupid how do you remove the roaches you want just open it up? And pick them out? Lol. Reason asking as I said before if any escaped my Mum and Dad wouldn't be happy...lol.
> 
> ...


Dubia are very slow compared to most insects so all it takes is to put your hand in a grab some out.

As long as the tub you keep them in has a lid or mesh and has smooth sides there is no chance of them escaping. Also makes sure there is no cables for your heat mat or stat going out the top because the roaches will climb up them and out the top instead put them like I did and have the cable through the side of the tub.

The main place they will escape from is the viv so if you don't want to ever have any escape you will need to either hand feed the lizards or feed them in a separate tub. When I feed my lizards I will put the roaches in feeding bowls inside the viv and very few escape but it does happen, especially if you have one of the older vivs with rough wooden sides.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cheers guys, again you've all been a great help  

I was thinking of just putting the heat mat under the rub rather than inside the rub...is that still ok? 

Il make sure I'm very careful  haha. 

Nav 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

